# Supermodel wife or Football?



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Of course, he chose football!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, football treats Tom like the god he wants to be, while Gisele probably treats him like the regular human being that he is. 
So maybe the draw of all that adulation is too much to leave. Or maybe he just needed another year to pad the bank account for the inevitable upcoming split.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Cletus said:


> Well, football treats Tom like the god he wants to be, while Gisele probably treats him like the regular human being that he is.
> So maybe the draw of all that adulation is too much to leave. Or maybe he just needed another year to pad the bank account for the inevitable upcoming split.


I think Giselle has made more than Brady has in her career. He likely comes out the winner of this one and he keeps football and his massive ego.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I think Giselle has made more than Brady has in her career. He likely comes out the winner of this one and he keeps football and his massive ego.


She's worth almost twice as much $$$$$.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

The man is an idiot!


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

I've never found Giselle that attractive. If I was in his shoes I would choose football and find another supermodel wife.


----------



## Zedd (Jul 27, 2021)

Or, ya know, it was obvious where it was headed and it wasn't going to work anyway and simply chose to keep playing football.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

manfromlamancha said:


> The man is an idiot!


Well, sure, she's a smoke show, but we have no idea what it's like living day to day with either of them.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Two hard-core Type A’s used to constant adoration and attention from the world — who could imagine it wouldn’t last forever. She’s come close to getting out a couple of times before and changed her mind. This time she went through with it. About time.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

leftfield said:


> I've never found Giselle that attractive. If I was in his shoes I would choose football and find another supermodel wife.


Oof, not me. I would running screaming like a little girl from any woman whose entire brand was made from how she looks and how the world perceives her. That's enough to poison most.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

Openminded said:


> Two hard-core Type A’s used to constant adoration and attention from the world — who could imagine it wouldn’t last forever. She’s come close to getting out a couple of times before and changed her mind. This time she went through with it. About time.


It has to be really hard when two people who need to be the center of attention all the time get married. It inevitably leads to competitiveness, which can be toxic for a marriage.


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

Cletus said:


> Oof, not me. I would running screaming like a little girl from any woman whose entire brand was made from how she looks and how the world perceives her. That's enough to poison most.


I would too. But this is not a choice you or I are making. It's a choice that Tom is making, and I just responded as if I was Tom.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

TexasMom1216 said:


> It has to be really hard when two people who need to be the center of attention all the time get married. It inevitably leads to competitiveness, which can be toxic for a marriage.


Yes, indeed. Two gigantic egos. I thought it would last maybe five years.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I bet he's going to regret not getting custody of Gronk.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Conjectures, Conjectures about uncorraborated suppositions. If there's any glimpse on what's going on is that "it seems" that she grew tired and resentful of putting herself second so that he could continue with his career. With the understanding that he was supposed to give up football as of this season which he reneged onthe deal.

No wonder why she feels slated. This is the main conjecture that has any type of credibility as to what's really going on.
And as far as those that say that Brady can tossed her for a younger super model. He certainly would have no problem getting that (at a price, of course). By the same token Giselle still, and before Brady could snd can have gotten a bigger more relevant dude around the world ( no just the USA), to marry. She could had gotten a soccer super start known and adored the world's over, not just the USA, moreover, she could have married a dude Two, three, or more times over not just Brady's worth, but her own which is almost twice as much as Brady's.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

My home in Massachusetts is pretty close to a country club called Brookline. I’m a member but I haven’t been there for years.
Tom and Gisele tried to join a few years ago and they got refused. The members thought that they would attract the wrong sort of people and maybe even the dreaded paparazzi. I would love to have been a fly on the wall when they found out that they weren’t going to be admitted. 😂😂😂
Around two years later Tom was admitted and as his wife Gisele could also use the facilities. To be fair he seemed to be ok and he signed a shirt for my son.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Rob_1 said:


> Conjectures, Conjectures about uncorraborated suppositions. If there's any glimpse on what's going on is that "it seems" that she grew tired and resentful of putting herself second so that he could continue with his career. With the understanding that he was supposed to give up football as of this season which he reneged onthe deal.
> 
> No wonder why she feels slated. This is the main conjecture that has any type of credibility as to what's really going on.
> And as far as those that say that Brady can tossed her for a younger super model. He certainly would have no problem getting that (at a price, of course). By the same token Giselle still, and before Brady could snd can have gotten a bigger more relevant dude around the world ( no just the USA), to marry. She could had gotten a soccer super start known and adored the world's over, not just the USA, moreover, she could have married a dude Two, three, or more times over not just Brady's worth, but her own which is almost twice as much as Brady's.


There is probably a lot more than meets the eye. Maybe after retirement he realized he didn't like Giselle that much and being a full time dad isn't all it's cracked up to be. Maybe he was playing what ifs in his mind, thinking he could still be out there playing the game he loves instead of looking forward to more daytime trash TV.

Or it could be any number of other things. I'm sure he will bounce back with another 5 or 6 models before the year is over.


----------



## 2&out (Apr 16, 2015)

2 major sacks in 2 days ! LOL. Yesterday he broke the record and is now the most sacked Quarterback in NFL history. Not surprising as long as he has played but another record for the GOAT QB.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Rob_1 said:


> Conjectures, Conjectures about uncorraborated suppositions. If there's any glimpse on what's going on is that "it seems" that she grew tired and resentful of putting herself second so that he could continue with his career. With the understanding that he was supposed to give up football as of this season which he reneged onthe deal.
> 
> No wonder why she feels slated. This is the main conjecture that has any type of credibility as to what's really going on.
> And as far as those that say that Brady can tossed her for a younger super model. He certainly would have no problem getting that (at a price, of course). By the same token Giselle still, and before Brady could snd can have gotten a bigger more relevant dude around the world ( no just the USA), to marry. She could had gotten a soccer super start known and adored the world's over, not just the USA, moreover, she could have married a dude Two, three, or more times over not just Brady's worth, but her own which is almost twice as much as Brady's.


A soccer player? 🙄

A bit facetious, kidding a little. Not all are soccer fans.

A groundbreaking neurosurgeon or cancer research assisting in curing kids cancer, any cancer if course, would be better than a soccer player.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> A soccer player?


That's just an example based on her Brazilian culture. As we all know Brazilian and other super starts can do much more money than Brady or most American football players, plus these are relevant individuals around the world not just the USA as Brady is.

Like @UpsideDownWorld11 said, he could have 6 or 7 super models, yes, but mostly at a price. Giselle, she can still have millions throwing themselves at her feet without her having to spent a dime on them.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Poor Tom Brady….he’ll never find another supermodel.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

leftfield said:


> I've never found Giselle that attractive. If I was in his shoes I would choose football and find another supermodel wife.


She’s handsome


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

There is probably more that we don't know, and it's not as black or white.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I think Giselle has made more than Brady has in her career. He likely comes out the winner of this one and he keeps football and his massive ego.


At the time of their divorce she was worth 400 million and he like 250 million. But he has a 375 million dollar contract at fox waiting for him. She definitely gave up some $ to play wife and mother. I'm sure no one wants to take that into consideration.


----------



## gr8ful1 (Dec 3, 2016)

Not that it matters, or anyone cares lol, but I’ve never thought some supposedly gorgeous women like Tom’s XW Gisele and Maria Shriver were attractive at all 🤢. Talking to my wife today, her perspective is Tom promised his wife last year he’d retire from the NFL last season, then didn’t, so that’s divorce-worthy. I thought that was a bit harsh….


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Anastasia6 said:


> At the time of their divorce she was worth 400 million and he like 250 million. But he has a 375 million dollar contract at fox waiting for him. She definitely gave up some $ to play wife and mother. I'm sure no one wants to take that into consideration.


She did, there's no denying that👍.

In both of their sides barring health issues they'll have no problems both winning however things turn out M wise.

I think both kind of got what they expected out of the M. Neither has really suffered, both have contributed to the M. 

At some point there will be a book or movie deal for both, Brady's Fox Sports contract of course. No material shortages of anything in their future. If both retain their sanity and neither goes Fatal Attraction or mud slinging just because, no worries.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm sure Bridget Moynahan is enjoying the Tom and Giselle implosion.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Speculation is there were more problems in the marriage than a broken promise about football — although that might have been the last straw. If he’s cheating or she’s cheating it’s not out there yet although I’m sure any number of “reporters” are looking into it.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Tested_by_stress said:


> I'm sure Bridget Moynahan is enjoying the Tom and Giselle implosion.


I have to google Bridget. Definitely I'm not up on this.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I have to google Bridget. Definitely I'm not up on this.


Short version is they were together before he started dating Gisele. Then she discovered she was pregnant after the breakup — or so the story goes. There may or may not have been some relationship overlap.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

How long before Tom posts in the “Life After Divorce” thread? Giselle is already in the Ladies Lounge ranting about football.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

I am just a regular Joe Sixpack with a regular work-a-day job with average US income,, and if my wife were to threaten to divorce me if I didn’t quit, I would have to tell her I am sorry she feels that way but this is what I do and how I put food on the table and gas in the car and a roof over our heads. 

This is what I did before she came along and what I will be doing after she is gone. 

Assuming a guy is gainfully employed and at least making a living wage, he kind of has to assume that if she would leave him because of his job, she will most likely leave him anyway even if he does quit that job. 

In which case he would be out of both a spouse as well as a job. 

Tom Brady is a professional sports icon, multi millionaire and a popular, good looking guy.

As she is leaving their house and heading down the street, that street is going to be lined with beautiful women all waiting their turn like teenage girls standing in line for Justin Bieber tickets. 

Giselle probably hasn’t given him a BJ in the last several years. The line up of women waiting their turn won’t have any boundaries or limits at all and won’t have the word ‘no’ in their vocabulary.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

CharlieParker said:


> I bet he's going to regret not getting custody of Gronk.


Gronk will be part of whatever custody arrangement is worked out, the court doesn't like to separate the kids, and I've met Gronk he is way less mature than any of the Brady children. Biggest goofball I've ever met and by big I mean the guy is a damn giant.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

happyhusband0005 said:


> Gronk will be part of whatever custody arrangement is worked out, the court doesn't like to separate the kids, and I've met Gronk he is way less mature than any of the Brady children. Biggest goofball I've ever met and by big I mean the guy is a damn giant.


And one of the best football players ever!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

If it wasn't for the children, I would write it off as more celebrity bs.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

They would have divorced a while ago if he was a “player.” I don’t think he’s looking to sleep with others, that’s not why they’re divorcing. I guess she doesn’t think he’s the GOAT.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

Cletus said:


> Well, sure, she's a smoke show, but we have no idea what it's like living day to day with either of them.


I once heard a line "No matter how hot she is, someone somewhere is sick of her ****" I think that line is so true.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

*Deidre* said:


> They would have divorced a while ago if he was a “player.” I don’t think he’s looking to sleep with others, that’s not why they’re divorcing. I guess she doesn’t think he’s the GOAT.


Also, Tom isn't putting food on Gisele's table....she doesn't need him for that. So he's not doing her a big fat favor by continuing in the NFL and basically leaving her to be a single mother.

I never thought either one was that great looking but I'm sure neither will have trouble finding another partner.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Always Learning said:


> I once heard a line "No matter how hot she is, someone somewhere is sick of her ****" I think that line is so true.


I'm sure that's true, and it would seem she's sick of his **** as well.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

lifeistooshort said:


> Also, Tom isn't putting food on Gisele's table....she doesn't need him for that. So he's not doing her a big fat favor by continuing in the NFL and basically leaving her to be a single mother.
> 
> I never thought either one was that great looking but I'm sure neither will have trouble finding another partner.


Agree. I actually think despite all their fame and fortune, that they had a normal marriage with normal marriage problems. They’ve lasted longer than most.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

Tom has said for a long time that he wants to play until he is 45 that's this year. Tom was looking to move to the Dolphins, he was working on a deal where he was to become part owner of the team. When the Dolphins found themselves in an ugly law suit that had pretty big implications the deal fell apart. The Dolphins then got fined for tampering by trying to cut a deal with Tom when he wasn't eligible yet. That was when he unretired back to the Bucs. Had the deal gone through he would have had himself a whole new career in football.

I doubt Giselle ever thought Tom wasn't going to be working at something, people like Tom and Giselle just don't stop working because they got rich.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Of course, he chose football!


My husband did that!! The day we got engaged 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## harperlee (May 1, 2018)

Cletus said:


> Well, football treats Tom like the god he wants to be, while Gisele probably treats him like the regular human being that he is.
> So maybe the draw of all that adulation is too much to leave. Or maybe he just needed another year to pad the bank account for the inevitable upcoming split.


Stop making sense Cletus.
@Always Learning, all true.

No person is inside other people's marriages.
I almost hope for Tom that the divorce isn't only about football.
He has never been the sharpest tool in the shed.
The countdown is on for all of this to be blamed on CTE (Chronic Traumatic Encephalopathy.)


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> And one of the best football players ever!


Hell yah, being that athletic and that big. Imagine a guy running really really fast at you in full gear and he's 6'-7" 280lbs. You might as well run onto the track during a nascar race. And the goofy personality you see on TV is not for show, he is like a gigantic kid. I love the guy.


----------



## harperlee (May 1, 2018)

Yep, Tom Brady is one of the best football players ever. No disagreement here.


----------



## Luckylucky (Dec 11, 2020)

leftfield said:


> I've never found Giselle that attractive. If I was in his shoes I would choose football and find another supermodel wife.


Except he already did that. First wife was also a model, Giselle was his second wife. He’s got a pattern.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Luckylucky said:


> First wife was also a model, Giselle was his second wife.


Nope. Brady has only been married once. His previous relationship, with actress Bridget Moynahan, lasted several years and resulted in a son born in August 2007. They were never married.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

manfromlamancha said:


> The man is an idiot!


For every beautiful woman, there is likely a man that is tired of her ****.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## harperlee (May 1, 2018)

farsidejunky said:


> For every beautiful woman, there is likely a man that is tired of her ****.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


My husband thinks Brady is an idiot also; to which I responded that maybe her farts are rancid...who knows, none of our business.
I wish them both (and most importantly, the kids) well.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Those who don't learn the lessons of history are condemned to repeat them.

Anyone else remember the story of Joe DiMaggio and Monroe's marriage?

If they can't make a double A-list marriage work, how could someone like Brady who couldn't carry DiMaggio's bat, be expected to stick to a woman like Giselle, who couldn't carry Monroe's shoes.

Brady's previous wife indicated that Tom's life revolved around and focused on football with little time or room for anything or anyone else. Given Tom's age and that need to perform on a superior level, that makes perfect sense. That has to be tough on a wife and family.

According to some things I have read about DiMaggio and Monroe, when he went to Japan, he expected to be greated by the press as a sport's god, but all the reporters wanted, was to talk to his wife and get photos of her. He also felt that the famous photo of her dress rising up over the subway vent in Chicago brough disrespect to him and not the image of what he thought his fans wanted in his wife to be. He still really loved her, but somethings are not meant to be.


----------



## gameopoly5 (5 mo ago)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Of course, he chose football!


First achieve fame that will bring in a fortune that will bring in super models, in that order.
They come as a package, no problem.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I had to google them...


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

manfromlamancha said:


> The man is an idiot!


No, he's not. He is actually the most successful quarterback in NFL history, winning seven (7) Super Bowls. That is a feat which will probably never be matched, and you don't get to that superhuman level of play by being an idiot. It takes a brilliantly tactical mind to know the right plays to call at the right time. He is the closest thing to a real life super hero that you could find on this planet. Gisele is human Styrofoam. No substance other than her pretty face. She has never had to go through pain, exhaustion and years and years of training to become the best in the world. Supermodels are a dime a dozen and they are forgotten as soon as the wrinkles come. 

If there was any guy on earth who had the right to be arrogant it is Tom Brady. As they say in Texas, "It's not bragging if it's the truth". 

She knew what she was getting into when she married him. If she cannot handle being married to a man who is passionate about his sport and who strives to be the best at what he does, she never should have gotten hitched. She married him because he was a media alpha wolf and he boosted her social status, and now just because he has the audacity to go against her wishes she's getting all pissy. 

Would you ask Einstein not to work on physics equations? Would you ask Mozart not to compose music? Would you ask Rembrandt not to paint? Don't ask Tom Brady not to quarterback.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

2&out said:


> 2 major sacks in 2 days ! LOL. Yesterday he broke the record and is now the most sacked Quarterback in NFL history. Not surprising as long as he has played but another record for the GOAT QB.


Why don't you go out on a field and face eleven 200+ pound monsters who can run sub-six-second forty yard sprints, all attempting to murder your ass to get the ball, and you tell us how many times you could do that and still walk off the field in one piece smart guy.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

lifeistooshort said:


> Also, Tom isn't putting food on Gisele's table....she doesn't need him for that. So he's not doing her a big fat favor by continuing in the NFL and *basically leaving her to be a single mother.*
> 
> I never thought either one was that great looking but I'm sure neither will have trouble finding another partner.


That's a bunch of happy horsesh*t. Single mother... right. A single mother with nannies and housekeepers and limousine drivers. Yeah, I bet she's pounding out the hours having to clean hotel rooms and serve coffee down at the diner just to support herself and her kids. 

I usually agree with a lot of what you say but, come on, you're smarter than that.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Here is the thing.

Tom Brady is the best football player of all time.

He is playing at the highest level of competition and winning in the hardest position. So he is literally #1 out of billions of people.

You don’t do that with natural talent alone in ANY sport because everyone else is also talented. You have to work work work.

The right life companion for him is someone who can appreciate he is a one in billions level human at something and that is his gift from God and he needs to express it. As for his kids and stuff yes they will miss out on stuff with their dad. It is a huge imposition.

NFL is a closed system. They do not want external matters like family, wives, etc… interfering with work and recovery which are 24/7 endeavors. Some is good but overall they err way on the “closed system” side of things.

Tom Brady is football. You can’t separate it from him. Even when he “retires” and goes to Fox, he’s going to be all up in football. He will probably travel a lot, will study games, will embed with teams; all kinds of football activities.

So the right companion for him is one who understands this and LIKES it. She’s not the right lady for a Tom Brady.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

In Absentia said:


> I had to google them...


Same.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

ArthurGPym said:


> That's a bunch of happy horsesh*t. Single mother... right. A single mother with nannies and housekeepers and limousine drivers. Yeah, I bet she's pounding out the hours having to clean hotel rooms and serve coffee down at the diner just to support herself and her kids.
> 
> I usually agree with a lot of what you say but, come on, you're smarter than that.


It is absolutely not "horseshit".

I've no doubt she has plenty of help, but it doesn't take the place of the family unit and her HUSBAND.....her kids FATHER....being around regularly.

Some wealthy people are ok with that arrangement. Apparently Giselle is not...she wants her husband around. So is she working herself to death scrubbing toilets? Of course not, but she's still basically single. Having help doesn't take the place of the company of one's husband.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Of course, he chose football!


Football wins every time


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

ccpowerslave said:


> Here is the thing.
> 
> Tom Brady is the best football player of all time.
> 
> ...


That's true...she isn't a good match for him.

But it does appear that he made a deal with her and then reneged on it. When this deal happened matters because if she married him with the understanding that he'd retire in X years that's different fron him agreeing 2 years ago ttat he'd retire and then changing his mind. In one scenario she knew what she was signing up for and the other she didn't .

His lifestyle is going to hard for any partner. I'm sure he'll find another one...he is Tom Brady...bit she's going to have to be ok with her husband not being around much. That is tough long term...it's one reason so many celebrity marriages fail.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

Just my opinion, just like any other couple, who knows what goes on behind closed doors. Just because she may be around their kids more (time wise) is she really a good mother and just because he may not be around them as much does that make him a bad father? 

The answers to these questions nobody on here knows the truth. The sad thing is they couldn't work through their issues and now their kids family will be broken up.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I’m amazed at a one-day divorce. Their lawyers (not them) showed up in some tiny county in South Florida where neither of them live, presented completed paperwork to the clerk, the judge signed off, and BAM the divorce was done just like that. Over. No time spent waiting during a separation period or more time between filing and a court hearing. Maybe Covid change Florida’s divorce rules (it did in my state when the courts were locked down) or maybe Florida has always been easier but that was certainly quick. Four hour on-line parenting course for each of them, lawyers show up at the courthouse for maybe an hour, and then everyone goes on their merry way. That’s how all divorces should go but state laws vary obviously. Now they’re back on the market and the countdown starts.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

No Longer Lonely Husband said:


> Football wins every time


Hell, I wish I could still play, My alma matre the cellar dwellers of the SEC Could use a 60 year old tight end. I could take a hit as well as the best of em


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

Another thing to keep in mind. TB12 is a pretty significant business. It is a lifestyle brand based on the idea of maintaining optimal performance throughout ones life. And extending his playing career to this point is the single greatest case study for the success that can be achieved via the TB12 method. So it's about more than just playing football. It is sad that Giselle could hang in there for a couple more years but she has been sitting in second place to his career forever so she probably just built up a tremendous amount of resentment over that fact. She is a very impressive woman in her own right. 

Also we should keep in mind Tom Brady is the greatest human being to ever exist in the history of the universe, maybe the greatest living being but we can't say that because we don't know any aliens yet other than Elon Musk.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

What do Gisele and Eli Manning have in common? 

They both took a ring away from Tom.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

lifeistooshort said:


> That's true...she isn't a good match for him.
> 
> But it does appear that he made a deal with her and then reneged on it. When this deal happened matters because if she married him with the understanding that he'd retire in X years that's different fron him agreeing 2 years ago ttat he'd retire and then changing his mind. In one scenario she knew what she was signing up for and the other she didn't .
> 
> His lifestyle is going to hard for any partner. I'm sure he'll find another one...he is Tom Brady...bit she's going to have to be ok with her husband not being around much. That is tough long term...it's one reason so many celebrity marriages fail.


Absolutely.

I mean I don’t blame her, but she also knows what kind of man he is as she lived with him all this time.

I found it funny how he loses a few games and people are like, “lol should have retired”. This guy would play for a bad team like most champions (prior to the recent NBA) and think they can turn it around.


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

ArthurGPym said:


> No, he's not. He is actually the most successful quarterback in NFL history, winning seven (7) Super Bowls. That is a feat which will probably never be matched, and you don't get to that superhuman level of play by being an idiot. It takes a brilliantly tactical mind to know the right plays to call at the right time. He is the closest thing to a real life super hero that you could find on this planet. Gisele is human Styrofoam. No substance other than her pretty face. She has never had to go through pain, exhaustion and years and years of training to become the best in the world. Supermodels are a dime a dozen and they are forgotten as soon as the wrinkles come.
> 
> If there was any guy on earth who had the right to be arrogant it is Tom Brady. As they say in Texas, "It's not bragging if it's the truth".
> 
> ...


Still maintain that he is an idiot - quarterback or no quarterback. Come on - its Gisele!!!! And she was willing to take care of his kids! It should have been the other way round (but you see I am not an American so he means very little to me in a sport that is only played in the USA).


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

manfromlamancha said:


> Still maintain that he is an idiot - quarterback or no quarterback. Come on - its Gisele!!!! And she was willing to take care of his kids! It should have been the other way round (but you see I am not an American so he means very little to me in a sport that is only played in the USA).


But it is football.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

I’m sorry to see them split up.
I never thought Gisele or any of those bony supermodels were all that hot, but whatever.
They had a good run I guess. I’d have gone for Monica Belucci or Catherine Bell…..


----------

